# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  البخاري ومسلم

## أم أبي التراب

*البخاري ومسلم*
 *السؤال* * أرجو أن تخبرنا بتاريخ الإمامين البخاري ومسلم .             
* *نص الجواب:
* *الحمد لله  
* *نذكر لك ترجمة مختصرة لهذين الإمامين الكبيرين ، فنقول : 
* *= الإمام البخاري رحمه الله 
* *هو الإمام الكبير ، العَلَم ، أمير المؤمنين في الحديث ، أبو عبد الله ، محمد بن إسماعيل بن إبراهيم البخاري 
* *ولد   في بخارى ، في شوال سنة 194 هـ ، ونشأ يتيما ، وأصيب ببصره في صغره ،  ثم   رد الله عليه بصره ، وقد ألهم حفظ الحديث في صغره ، وكان آية  في ذلك رحمه   الله . 
* *وقد شهد له الأئمة بالحفظ والإتقان والعلم والزهد والعبادة ، قال عنه الإمام أحمد رحمه الله : ما أخرجت خراسان مثله . 
* *وقال ابن خزيمة رحمه الله : لم أر تحت أديم السماء أعلم بحديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا أحفظ من البخاري . 
* *وقال الترمذي رحمه الله : لم أر في العراق ولا في خراسان في معرفة العلل والتاريخ ومعرفة الأسانيد أعلم من البخاري . 
* *وكان للبخاري رحمه الله أكثر من ألف شيخ التقى بهم في البدان والأمصار التي رحل إليها ، ومن هؤلاء : 
* *الإمام أحمد بن حنبل ، وحماد بن شاكر ، ومكي بن إبراهيم ، وأبو عاصم النبيل. 
* *وممن روى عن البخاري : 
* *مسلم بن الحجاج صاحب الصحيح ، والترمذي ، والنسائي ، ومحمد بن نصر المروزي وغيرهم كثير. 
* *وللبخاري مؤلفات عدة أشهرها : الجامع الصحيح ، والتاريخ الكبير ، والأدب المفرد ، وخلق أفعال العباد . 
* *وقد توفي رحمه الله ليلة عيد الفطر سنة 256 هـ .

* *= الإمام مسلم رحمه الله 
* *هو الإمام الكبير الحافظ المجود الحجة الصادق ، أبو الحسين ، مسلم بن الحجاج بن مسلم النيسابوري ، ولد سنة 204 هـ وقيل سنة 206 هـ  
* *انشغل بالحديث ، ورحل في طلبه ، وجد واجتهد ، حتى فاق أقرانه ، وشهد له  بالفضل معاصروه . قال شيخه محمد بن بشار - بندار - : حفاظ الدنيا  أربعة : أبو زرعة بالري ، ومسلم بنيسابور ، وعبد الله الدارمي بسمرقند ،* *ومحمد بن إسماعيل ببخارى. 
* *وقال أحمد بن سلمه النيسابوري : رأيت أبا زرعة وأبا حاتم يقدمان مسلم بن الحجاج في معرفة الصحيح على مشايخ عصرهما. 
* *وقال عنه ابن عبد البر :   أجمعوا على جلالته وإمامته وعلو مرتبته ، وأكبر  الدلائل على ذلك كتابه   الصحيح الذي لم يوجد كتاب قبله ولا بعده  من حسن الترتيب وتلخيص طرق   الحديث. 
* *ومن شيوخه رحمه الله : أحمد بن حنبل ، والبخاري ، ويحيى بن يحيى التيمي، وإسحاق بن راهوية ، ويحيى بن معين ، وأبو بكر بن أبي شيبة ،  وغيرهم كثير. 
* *ومن تلاميذه : أبو حاتم الرازي ، وأبو عيسى الترمذي ، وابن خزيمة ، وأبو عوانة الإسفراييني ، ومكي بن عبدان. 
* *ومن أشهر مؤلفاته : الجامع الصحيح ، والكنى والأسماء ، والطبقات، والتمييز ، والمنفردات والوحدان. 
* *وقد توفي رحمه الله في رجب سنة 261 هـ . 
* *ولمعرفة المزيد عن حياة هاذين الإمامين ، انظر ترجمتهما في سير أعلام النبلاء : 12/391-471 ، 557-580 
انظر السؤال رقم21523  .
* * المصدر:                                                                              الإسلام سؤال وجواب*

----------

